# Non-OEM filters (2.0T FSI)



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

What are your thoughts on non-OEM filters as far as filtration goes? The filters are cartridge style so there are no anti-drain back valves to worry about. I guess it's strictly a filtration matter. 
I ran into a super inexpensive replacement filter the other night..
http://www.qualityfilterwholesale.com/
This place has them for less than $7 each. Obviously for that cheap of a price it's not made by Mann. 
Expert advice wanted, no OEM or bust nut riding comments please.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Non-OEM filters (hungalicious)*

I wouldn't mess with the non oem filter. Those oem ones are made to go for long OCIs. They look identical to the filter in my old boxster S and lots of poeple were runnning those to 15-20k Oil change intervals. Like BCZE posted on another thread, go to schucks, autozone, etc. and buy the fram filter for like $10-$11. It looks absolutely identical to OEM except for the printing. I think it is a mann or hengst filter and so do other people. Not worth using lower quality to save $3-$4 IMO.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Non-OEM filters (saaber2)*

I know I'm being stubborn in the quest for more knowledge but any thoughts on Baldwin filters? I was told that they make them for various companies and relabeled.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

i agree... its not worth the couple of dollars in saving to use a non-oem filter, ESPECIALLY if you are still under warranty. if engine warranty work for a cam follower failure on anything else arises and you are forced to show receipts for oil and filter changes, they will void you for anything but OEM...
usually when you take apart a non-oem filter and oem filter and extend out the pleats... the oem filter material is considerably more dense and is longer in overall length (more overall pleats).


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

That's one thing we really don't know. I think for giggles I'm going to buy a few off brand filters and tear them apart to see how the filter materials are. 
An off-brand oil filter voiding warranty is the least of my concerns. I'm super modded already. lol


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_That's one thing we really don't know. I think for giggles I'm going to buy a few off brand filters and tear them apart to see how the filter materials are. 
An off-brand oil filter voiding warranty is the least of my concerns. I'm super modded already. lol

haha, i know what you mean... i had a month long fight with momentum vw about a subframe pop being caused by my rear swaybar (only suspension mod i have). after 5 trips of them replacing random parts, they finally shimmed it properly so it doesn't make any more noise. also got a decent -.06 degrees of camber out of in the front too. dealers are a pain in the ass...
let us know what you uncover after taking apart the filters... i'm curious


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Non-OEM filters (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_What are your thoughts on non-OEM filters as far as filtration goes? The filters are cartridge style so there are no anti-drain back valves to worry about. I guess it's strictly a filtration matter. 
I ran into a super inexpensive replacement filter the other night..
http://www.qualityfilterwholesale.com/
This place has them for less than $7 each. Obviously for that cheap of a price it's not made by Mann. 
Expert advice wanted, no OEM or bust nut riding comments please.

















I looked at that website...put in 2009 Passat 2.0T
it showed me a picture of a cartridge style filter (L35581 Cartridge Oil Filter)....and that is incorrect
just stick with the oem filter...I understand wanting to save some $ but your car's engine is worth the few extra bucks


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

they can't void you for using a cheap filter and oil... or else every dealership oil change would void ur warranty... and BTW, FRAM sucks balls. get anything else. Im running a Mann, but i bought a FRAM and they look nothing alike. the FRAM had less pleats and they were held together so shoddily that i could literally peel it apart by barely playing with the media... that's not good... and their spin on filters suck too. cut em open. same thing.

I think you should just get a MANN filter and some Pentosin. any filter works, but oil has to be VW spec. go on ECS tuning and get the kit. cheap.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_they can't void you for using a cheap filter and oil... or else every dealership oil change would void ur warranty.

You know not of which you speak.

_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_ BTW, FRAM sucks balls. get anything else. Im running a Mann, but i bought a FRAM and they look nothing alike. the FRAM had less pleats and they were held together so shoddily that i could literally peel it apart by barely playing with the media... that's not good... and their spin on filters suck too. cut em open. same thing.

Not defending FRAM in general, but I've put OEM, Fram, & Purolator filters for a 2.0T FSI next to eachother. They could not have been more identical, down to the font of the "Made in Germany" printed on each.


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_I think you should just get a MANN filter and some Pentosin. any filter works, *but oil has to be VW spec*. go on ECS tuning and get the kit. cheap.

Now you've really confused us.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the oil tribologist I use (Dyson Labs)--- he recommended using the Mann filter. He said, the Mann filter is better than the Wix filter for the BPY application.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

so, what will they do to tell u have a cheap filter or oil??? clean the filter and do some kind of molecular test on the oil???
my sis's 2006 Ford f-150 TOTALLY melted down like 2,500 miles after i changed her oil, and used the filter the guy at the dealership recommend... they said the oil was obviously a poor quality oil as it allowed too much engine wear... and the filter was not up to snuff. I keep my receipts and every single one said 6 quarts of ford motorsport oil and a FRAM filter... they then replaced her engine... for the 3rd time (none have made it past 150,000 miles)... so, again, how can they tell what oil is in there? I mean, as long as ur not low on oil, high on oil, or have the wrong specification of oil, u should be fine... they cant discriminate against brands... lol they will say anything, but as long as ur receipt says u did the maintenance and showed the time frame, u can almost always win. they can't hold u at gun-point for not bring the car into the stealership every time u want ur oil changed.
btw, an ECS oil change kit isnt that expensive... its cheaper than what i pay for a filter and 5 quarts of GTX at autozone... and the Pentosin is WAYYYYY better... doesnt turn into gooey burnt diarrhea after 2000 miles.

BTW, not trying to start anything, but im just saying, i really dont see how they can say that u have to use an expensive brand of oil and filter or else they won't warranty ur car... i just dont see it... or else like everyone that get's their oil changed at a crappy lube and go place would be screwed...


_Modified by Krieger at 2:47 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
BTW, not trying to start anything, but im just saying, i really dont see how they can say that u have to use an expensive brand of oil and filter or else they won't warranty ur car... i just dont see it... or else like everyone that get's their oil changed at a crappy lube and go place would be screwed...


Its very simple. Your OM mandates the use of approved oils, generally VW 502.00 approval for gassers in the US. For the sake of argument, lets say you show up at your VW dealer and your 2.0T motor has seized. Since you didn't have the maintenance done at the dealer (which is fine BTW) they ask to see your records. You show them your receipt for a change done at Grease Monkey using regular ol' Penzoil 10w30. They then giggle to themselves and show you an estimate for $10,000 to repair your car since your warranty claim has been denied. No fancy oil analysis needed. Not using a proper oil is the same as exceeded the recommended interval. You did not follow the manufacturers maintenance guidelines, therefore you're broken the warranty contract. 
Per the MM act, no manufacturer can dictate that you use one particular brand of oil, nor that you either purchase it from them or have them perform all maintenance. They can however supply a list of products that meet their standards and require you to only use oils on that list. Also keep in mind that the Euro manufacturers are generally much more 'picky' about creating their own standards, rather than using API or similar spec as most domestic and asians do.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Its very simple. Your OM mandates the use of approved oils, generally VW 502.00 approval for gassers in the US. For the sake of argument, lets say you show up at your VW dealer and your 2.0T motor has seized. Since you didn't have the maintenance done at the dealer (which is fine BTW) they ask to see your records. You show them your receipt for a change done at Grease Monkey using regular ol' Penzoil 10w30. They then giggle to themselves and show you an estimate for $10,000 to repair your car since your warranty claim has been denied. No fancy oil analysis needed. Not using a proper oil is the same as exceeded the recommended interval. You did not follow the manufacturers maintenance guidelines, therefore you're broken the warranty contract. 
Per the MM act, no manufacturer can dictate that you use one particular brand of oil, nor that you either purchase it from them or have them perform all maintenance. They can however supply a list of products that meet their standards and require you to only use oils on that list. Also keep in mind that the Euro manufacturers are generally much more 'picky' about creating their own standards, rather than using API or similar spec as most domestic and asians do. 

he speaks the truth


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

edit, nevermind, just re-read it.

good stuff. makes sense.










_Modified by Krieger at 6:59 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Krieger)*

The following is based on VISUAL observation, not scientific..
While at NAPA auto parts yesterday I opened up a box of a NAPA Gold filter for the FSI. Honestly I couldn't tell a different in pleat material quality between that and the Mann filter I had sitting at home. 
I guess the only way to really compare them is with a filtration test of some sort. 
The only downside is the $18 price tag. OUCH. 
The quest continues.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_ 
The only downside is the $18 price tag. OUCH. 


Damn that's the worst price I've heard of yet! I think I once paid ~$13.50 or so, but I found that they 'only' cost $11 and change from my VW dealer.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

I just bought a Mann OEM filter and after tax it came to $27CAD.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_
The only downside is the $18 price tag. OUCH. 


Dude, just go to momentum on richmond for your filters. $14 for OEM filter cannot be beat... part #06D-115-562
drain plug washers are part #N-013-849-3 just in case


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_I just bought a Mann OEM filter and after tax it came to $27CAD.


All bets are off in Canuckistan.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_
Dude, just go to momentum on richmond for your filters. $14 for OEM filter cannot be beat... part #06D-115-562
drain plug washers are part #N-013-849-3 just in case

lol I think you misread my post. I didn't buy the NAPA filter. I was just looking at them while I was there for something else and saw the price tag. I have a Mann "OEM" filter sitting on my table waiting...
I also have a crapload of washers as well that came with my ECS magnetic drain plug. 


_Modified by hungalicious at 4:00 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Non-OEM filters (hungalicious)*

hahahahaha. I just got my K&N filter in. Guess what? It's made by Mann. Stand by for a picture.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Well there you have it, put K&N down as one of the "approved" filters for the FSI engine. 
So we have "OEM", Mann, Hengst, and K&N.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

yea, def looks like the exact same filter... how much do the K&N's run?


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

Right under $11 with free shipping direct from K&N. Not bad at all. No tax and free UPS. I only ordered one filter.


----------

